

DARPA's cheetah robot is now faster than Usain Bolt - nRike
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YqpO58x7vuE&feature=youtu.be

======
lutusp
Robotics aside, "Usain Bolt" is the most sublimely perfect name for a runner I
have ever heard. On reflection, such a perfect name can't be an accident -- I
think he must have gotten it from Central Casting.

The runner-up in the perfect name contest (about names that perfectly fit
professions) is "Carter Burden", the name of a New York City politician I knew
from the 1960s:

[http://www.nytimes.com/1996/01/24/nyregion/carter-burden-
pro...](http://www.nytimes.com/1996/01/24/nyregion/carter-burden-progressive-
patrician-54-dies.html?pagewanted=all&src=pm)

Third place goes to Hale Champion (third place only because it's too far over
the top):

[http://www.sfgate.com/bayarea/article/Reporter-political-
fig...](http://www.sfgate.com/bayarea/article/Reporter-political-figure-Hale-
Champion-dies-3286072.php)

"Carter Burden"? "Hale Champion"? These names aren't accidents! It's all part
of a grand plan! :)

